
Newsweek Plans Makeover to Fit a Smaller Audience - jlhamilton
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/09/business/media/09newsweek.html?partner=permalink&exprod=permalink
======
brandnewlow
The article says Newsweek is cutting back its guaranteed circulation from 2.6
million to 1.5 million, focusing more on big name personality writers and
pulling way back on its coverage of major news....

...with the goal of "creating a new niche" for advertisers to target.

What aspect of the mentioned changes has anything to do with creating a new
niche? It sounds like they're just cutting costs and hoping they've got a core
audience that can become their niche. What problems will Newsweek solve? And
for who? It doesn't sound like much is changing here.

